# erste Zeile in einer txt-Datei löschen



## 26toto26 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle,

leider bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung die da ist: "Invalid procedure call or argument"

Hier mal mein Code:

```
Open "D:\Liste.txt" For Input As 1
Line Input #1, datei
MsgBox datei
datei = Mid(datei, InStr(1, datei, vbCrLf))
Close 1
```

Die Variable datei hat die erste Zeile richtig eingelesen. Jetzt muss diese erste Zeile nur noch gelöcht werden damit ich sie beim nächsten mal nicht wieder einlese.

Danke und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Tody83 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Fallst du das Problem noch hast, sag mir Bitte was genau du tun willst.
Verstehe gerade nicht was du genau meinst...

lg Tody


----------



## Masterclavat (12. Januar 2008)

Du willst also die erste Zeile einer Text-Datei auslesen, in einer MsgBox ausgeben und dann die Zeile aus der Text-Datei löschen?

Ich würde das so machen:

```
Open App.Path & "\Liste.txt" For Input As #1
    Line Input #1, datei
    MsgBox datei
    List1.Clear
    Do While Not EOF(1)
        Line Input #1, liste
        List1.AddItem liste
    Loop
Close #1

Open App.Path & "\Liste.txt" For Output As #1
    For i = 0 To List1.ListCount
        Print #1, List1.List(i)
    Next i
Close #1
```

Nur, dass ich da noch eine Listbox auf einem Formular brauche.

Hoffe das hilft dir. =)

MfG Masterclavat


----------

